# PITA...sanding the rear quarters



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

im getting into the bock sanding of the rear quarter panels of the 68 Tempest. Im having a crazy time figuring out the contour of the rear quarter panel right underneath the rear side window. wondering if it has a dip between the edge and the fender.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

The quarter on the 68 has some wild contours! When you say edge what are you referring too? Describe the area or take a pic and I'll try to help.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

This might be a silly question, but can you compare it to the other side? 
Can you make a cardboard template?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Here's a photo of the area on my 69, maybe this will help. 










Bear


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

It's that black area on the picture above. The edge im referring to is between left side of the key hole to the front of the rear tire and underneath the rear window. Trying to find out if it's flush and level or if its concave.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

This side doesnt have a dip in it cause I've already put some filler, but I want to make sure it's right before I start on the other side


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

While I'm asking questions. Can anyone give me good tip on how to clean the window that's been sitting out for years with layers of dirt? Green scotch pad and chemicals?


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes there is a ever so slight dip at front edge contour of qtr panel.
If I get a chance I will get a picture with a straight edge on the spot.

Bill

Is this the section you are referring








































These are the original quarter panels on my sons 68 GTO. The forward section on this qtr was for the most part unmolested.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

thank you very much. those pictures helped me out big time. now its trying to sand those areas well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Exactly why you gotta love this Forum, where the hell else would you get that information. Dont know how many times the members helped with obscure questions during my build....Well done fellas....:cheers


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Inda_bebe said:


> While I'm asking questions. Can anyone give me good tip on how to clean the window that's been sitting out for years with layers of dirt? Green scotch pad and chemicals?



NAPA has a product either called "Auto Glass Stripper" by Permatex.

http://www.permatex.com/products/Au...c_glass_care/No_Touch_Auto_Glass_Stripper.htm

Kind of like a rubbing compound for glass. Best product I have found to remove hard water spots off my car windows, and my glass shower doors.

My NAPA quit carrying it, and had to order from the warehouse last time.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

cool, ill check my napa down the street. im annoyed how the windows look right now.


----------

